# Notepad++ "Wildcards" beim ersetzen?



## AciD23 (26. März 2012)

Hi,

ICh hab hier eine recht lange txt Datei.
Die ist nach folgendem Schema aufgebaut:

                    <li><a href="/eigenname1s/index_b2.html">eigenname1</a></li>
                    <li><a href="/eigenname2/index_b1.html">eigenname2</a></li>
                    <li><a href="/eigenname3/index_b0.html">eigenname3</a></li>
                    <li><a href="/eigenname4/index_b017.html">eigenname4</a></li>

usw usw usw. Jetzt würde ich gerne pro Zeile nur einen Eigennamen stehen haben.
Sprich:
                    <li><a href="/eigenname1s/[WILDCARD]">  wird durch ein Lerrzeichen ersetzt,
genauso wie dann </a></li>

Soweit ich das bisher gelesen habe, ist Regex dafür von Nöten, nur leider versteh ich das
nicht ganz. Kann mir da bitte jemand einen Tipp geben?

Dankeschön!


----------



## XT1024 (26. März 2012)

Ich hab zwar Notepad++ aber Wildcards 

Ich verstehe das Beispiel nicht so recht. Soll nur                      das rote übrig bleiben?
<li><a href="/eigenname1s/index_b2.html">eigenname1</a></li>

Spontan würde mir evtl. ein Umweg über .csv und Excel/OpenOffice einfallen.


----------



## AciD23 (26. März 2012)

Ja genau. Soll jeweils nur noch einmal der eigenname pro Zeile da stehen.
Ich hab mir das jetzt einfach gemacht, und a href durch textfield ersetzt, dazu dann noch nen <br> dazu,
als .html speichern und dann ganz einfach rauskopieren.


----------



## moarx (30. März 2012)

AciD23 schrieb:


> Soweit ich das bisher gelesen habe, ist Regex dafür von Nöten, nur leider versteh ich das
> nicht ganz. Kann mir da bitte jemand einen Tipp geben?


 
Ja, dafür brauchst du RegEx.

Suchen nach:
	
	



```
<li><a href="(.*)">(.*)</a></li>
```
Ersetzen durch:
	
	



```
\2
```
Lohnt sich aber echt mal das zu lernen, wenn du dich schon mit HTML beschäftigst 

EDIT: Hab deinen letzten Post überlesen  Aber mein letzter Satz gilt ja trotzdem...


----------

